# The Emus are Coming!



## Robert

Prototype PCBs are verified.   Made a few last minute tweaks to the layout, they'll be ready to go soon.


----------



## zgrav

Nice!


----------



## Dali

I'm so stupid, hoping for a Jazz Chorus setting while I got the real thing...  (except it's a lesser known JC-160, 4x10 inches)

What is considered British and Modern? In my world, British would be a Hiwatt (because Robert Fripp) but I feel it's more a Marshal or Vox or Orange?

When I think "modern" I see high gain stuff. Am I wrong?


----------



## Robert

British is Marshall inspired, Modern is Mesa inspired.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Mesa voiced but with a normal EQ?


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> Mesa voiced but with a normal EQ?



It's based on the Sansamp GT-2.   The Treble/Bass controls are an active baxandall configuration.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Okay so a normal-ish EQ. Mesa’s interactive EQ is a hair puller but I love my DC-5!


----------



## crgfrench

Hi any project build docs available for combining the EMU with a TPA3118 in a single pedal?


----------



## zgrav

I run the emu (in a separate enclosure) right before the enclosure I made for a tpa3118.  it is a great combination.


----------



## crgfrench

zgrav said:


> I run the emu (in a separate enclosure) right before the enclosure I made for a tpa3118.  it is a great combination.


Would you recommend running that combination into a guitar speaker or into a full frequency speaker?


----------



## zgrav

It would probably sound great in a guitar cab, but I haven't tried it.  I run mine into a pair of large AR bookshelf speakers (wired parallel for 4 ohm operation).  I haven't tried the EMU for this yet, but I think it would also be good going into a DI box.


----------

